# Where to go for repairs in France



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

i am need of some repair work done and cant seem to find anywhere to do it. i am currently at les contamines - montjoie and did plan to stay here for a while. anybody know a close place to go?

thanks in advance

mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try here Mike:

ISACAR LOISIRS
Dernière mise à jour le jan. 5 par Fleurette
Route de Chamonix - RN 203
74370 CHARVONNEX
Tel. 04.50.60.33.48
Fax.04.50.60.33.22
[email protected] 
www.isacar-loisirs.com

It's a Fleurette dealer but not too far from you. May be worth a phone call? Just North of Annecy


----------



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

oh thank you, your a star. i was actually going to take a day trip to annacy so that works out perfectly!

thanks again!

mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Cheers mike-will be interested to see how you get on. Have you contacted them?


----------



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

i am just going to take a drive there as my french is ok but on the phone is a lot harder to explain what i am after, so will go in the morning and report back on the success rate.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This should do:

"On a écrasé mon camping-car!!! Regardez!!! Au secours!!!!(et combien?)
:lol: 
Good luck


----------



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

hi there, i eventually got there and despite the fact they could not do my repairs due to lack of parts, they were a very friendly bunch and did not hesitate sparing me some time to take a look and ideas to resolve the situation for free. so all in all its a nice little place!

thanks again


----------

